# Can someone recommend a water bottle that actually lets out water?



## hyaena (Aug 1, 2011)

I've bought and returned 2 water bottles by 2 different brands because of the same problem. When I got my rats a week ago the day after I brought them home I discovered that they had gone nearly 24 hours without water because water wasn't coming out of the bottle. Luckily, they seemed fine but it could have ended horribly if I hadn't discovered it until later. I've had rats before and never had this problem until now. I wish I had kept those bottles but I must have gotten depressed and thrown them away after those rats died. I'm wondering if maybe it has something to do with my different cage setup. Both water bottles seemed to work fine when held completely straight up and down but for a bottle to fit on my cage properly it needs to be slightly tilted. Does anyone know of a water bottle that isn't so fussy? Could it be because of the way my rats go about using it? I don't like using a bowl for water. They knock it over all the time and poop in it. ???


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i've been using the cheap ones (black cap, not sure what brand) from wal-mart with no issues. i had one of the super pet glass ones and i loved it, but the seal ripped and it started leaking, so i had to toss it :/


----------



## hyaena (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't know they had a pet section at Walmart but also I'm boycotting them because they hate women, ha. Maybe Target has them. Thanks for the help. Would you say that the one you bought from Walmart is one of those smaller ones? Maybe those work better.


----------



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

if you have bought 2 and they have both not worked, perhaps try attaching it differently or buying one that doesn't curve and possibly attach it to the top of the cage with a platform underneath it? Hard to say what would work best without seeing the cage but you might need to get creative. At least water bottles are cheap enough... and yeah, wal-marts pet section has a semi-decent selection and all the ones I've been to carry fish and even have a collar tag maker. I don't much care for wal-mart either and thankfully there isn't one anywhere near I i live. I'd give convenience for quality and a knowledgeable staff when it comes to pets anyway.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

The walmart ones that work wonderfully are only made by walmart. I hate walmart too though not for the same reasons, so I understand. Target sells some overpriced water bottles, but they are not the same thing.

For the future, it is recommended to use to water bottles at a time just in case a malfunction like this occurs, or one water bottle one bowl.

What kind of cage do you have? All water bottles rely on gravity so if it is too much of an angle I wonder if any will work?


----------



## hyaena (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not really sure how to describe what kind of cage I have but yeah it sucks because I have to have it tipped to attach the water bottle anywhere. I just remembered that the brand I never had a problem with was "all living things" so I'll try getting 2 of those and maybe keeping the bowl. I think I should probably save up for a new cage too. I don't like it very much. Now I know why my ex-room mate got a new one and gave it to me. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

I started using a shallow-ish bowl for water instead of bottles because I got so frustrated with the bottles not working and/or leaking everywhere. 

Now that I use a water bowl, I have to change their water more often (twice a day, usually) because they like to splash around in it and make it all dirty, but overall I like using a water dish and I think my rats like it too (they like to use it as a grooming aid, like a bird bath and to keep themselves cool in the summer).


----------



## Rattitude_Rescue (Aug 19, 2011)

I use the bottles they sell at Petco (I used to work there, so it was easy to grab one before heading home) and they all work fine for me. I have the largest (44oz) and it sits at an angle because of the weight and I have a few of the medium size (I believe they're 24oz) that I keep sporadically around the cage. The big one stays near their play area.

Ive found that they work fine as far as water flow goes. A good tip with any plastic bottle is to hold it nipple up and give it a squeeze until a bit of water squirts out. Then quickly tip it over and release. That'll cause a vacuum that will help with water flow.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

The Superpet glass water bottles work really well, because one side is flat, so it might sit better against your cage and therefore let out water. 
http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/chew-proof-water-bottle-12-oz.htm


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a Sun Seed water bottle. I got it at my old job years ago and it still works great! I got the Critter Canteen one from my current job and it is really difficult for my rats to drink from it.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

I've found oddly enough the glass ones work the best. That's just me, because both of the blue ones that I had were plastic and the nipples were so stiff that they just didn't give any water out.


----------



## AKARaccoon (Sep 14, 2011)

hyaena said:


> I didn't know they had a pet section at Walmart but also I'm boycotting them because they hate women, ha. Maybe Target has them. Thanks for the help. Would you say that the one you bought from Walmart is one of those smaller ones? Maybe those work better.


You're not shopping at Walmart because they hate women, but you'll shop at a store that's anti-union, and anti-gay...?

Makes sense. >_<


----------



## ladyfriend (Sep 20, 2011)

I just got a super pet glass water bottle and it's not working for me AT ALL. It's such a nightmare! I'll fiddle with it for a while and then inevitably it'll get stopped up again. I have no idea what's causing this, it's like air bubbles get stuck in it or something? I've been using a ceramic bowl for water but it gets yucky so fast!


----------



## VanceVEP72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had the opposite issues. Our SuperPets glass bottle (the one with the cute little yellow duck floater) started leaking water out constantly. Thought I was going to have to get the girls a life preserver! Ended up having to revert to the "cheapy" plastic bottle that came with the cage which is working out. Never had a bottle NOT let water out.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

VanceVEP72 said:


> I've had the opposite issues. Our SuperPets glass bottle (the one with the cute little yellow duck floater) started leaking water out constantly. Thought I was going to have to get the girls a life preserver! Ended up having to revert to the "cheapy" plastic bottle that came with the cage which is working out. Never had a bottle NOT let water out.


that's what mine did, too, after only like 3 months of use...  so mad cause i loved it otherwise.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I use the Super Pet glass bottles because they wash really well and the ball bearings aren't spring loaded. I was having issues with some plastic ones that had springs in the spouts before with young rats. I have had a few Super Pet bottles seals go bad, but I use them quite a bit too.


----------



## mjp1036 (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a cheap bottle from petco for a while until a friend of mine recommended a bottle from Woodys Wabbits since I didn't like the annoying sound of the ball going all the time. It used a little lever in the mouth piece that when moved allows water out, which is very easy for my smart girls to use. How much the lever lets out at a time can be adjusted just by twisting part of the mouth piece. I've heard rumors that the rats can cut their mouths on it but I've never actually had that problem myself. Just another option: http://www.woodyswabbits.com/woodys-wabbits-bottle16-oz-p-3204.html


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

I use the SuperPet glass bottles. Love them! I've had no trouble with leaking or stopping up. When I fill the bottle, I always tap the spout with my finger to check for leaking and to make sure it is working properly. I've had no problems at all.


----------



## sewbama (Oct 1, 2011)

We had some trouble with a couple that we tried. We think we solved it. 
It is important that they are straight up. That means only a little bit of the spout will be inside the cage. Putting the connector thing up high on the bottle helps hold it up. 
Also, it helps if there isn't much water in the bottle. It'll look like it needs to be refilled, but the reduced water pressure will help those air bubbles pop up to the surface. 
While we were having trouble, we put a small plate with a little bit of water in it so they wouldn't be thirsty. They like to play in it, and it helps us not worry that they can't get water.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

AKARaccoon said:


> You're not shopping at Walmart because they hate women, but you'll shop at a store that's anti-union, and anti-gay...?
> 
> Makes sense. >_<


Target is anti-gay? I try to go there instead of Walmart for a variety of reasons, but I might need to stop that. Could you provide a link to back this up?

Sorry to drag this conversation off track. I've had some trouble with water bottles, too. I have a little Super Pet plastic bottle that gets stuck sometimes. I upgraded the boys to one you fill from the top, but it hooked onto the cage weird, and actually fell off once when one of the cage doors closed too hard (thank goodness no rattie feet or tails were in the way!). It always looked like it was about to fall off, and because of the way it filled, you couldn't set it down at all. I got so annoyed with it that I finally just bought a glass Super Pet bottle this weekend.

Buster came with a little bottle with a black top and a wire hanger (instead of a spring) to hold it on. I have no idea what the brand is, but it's worked perfectly fine since we've had it.


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

I use the Edstrom Water Buddy and love it!! It isn't a vacuum bottle but instead has valve which makes it totally drip proof. It has a pop-up lid so I can also fill it without taking it off the cage.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My superpet glass bottle leaked like crazy but I've had success with the plain plastic ones, except that they tend to get chewed lol


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

living world water bottles are the best


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Never had any troubles with the Oasis brand.


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Which Superpet ones are you using? O_O I would *never *ever recommend a superpet (the glass one with rubber ducky). I've bought three...of them...yes three and ALL three of them either leaked or wouldn't dispense water. I had to return every. single. one. Technically: 1 leaked and 2 didn't dispense water. I was rather furious when I didn't notice that they weren't actually getting water out until 2 days later....(wondering why they were really at the water bottle).  Crappy defective product....and the reviews here can vouch for it...

It's this model: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Ani...of/dp/B000HHQ70S/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_4
^ if you do risk it and get that one make sure to fully test it out first. I did water test it at first and it seemed to work on one of them-I didn't think to test the other >< - (though with my human pressure...so I didn't account for the animals). Learned a lesson to watch the animals too at first.

What I would recommend and love are the Oasis water bottles. I *LOVE* them. Never had a leaking issue and the water comes out easily.


----------



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it's kind of hard to find a completely drip-proof bottle. I have 4 different plastic ones and all of them work well, but will drip every now and then. I just put little $1 bird dishes that hook on the cage under them and will occasionally fill them half way with water too since my crew seems to like both. They can get a little noisy with them and sometimes hide them but for the most part, they stay in place with a ziptie and saves me from cleaning up drips. It just seems easier than trying to find a 100% leak-proof bottle that lets water out reliably and I can see how much water gets dripped.


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

meeka said:


> Which Superpet ones are you using? O_O I would *never *ever recommend a superpet (the glass one with rubber ducky). I've bought three...of them...yes three and ALL three of them either leaked or wouldn't dispense water. I had to return every. single. one. Technically: 1 leaked and 2 didn't dispense water. I was rather furious when I didn't notice that they weren't actually getting water out until 2 days later....(wondering why they were really at the water bottle).


I second this whole heartedly?! I actually have one on my cage still right now. It's a 2nd bottle I finally FINALLY got to work after three days of shaking it, it's finally working. But they went about two days without water because of it.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

I keep two bottles full at all times in case one malfunctions and I would recommend doing so. I have the super pet glass bottle with the ducky, and apart from dripping occasionally, it's been working fine for months. I also have a blue plastic bottle that came with Jack - I'm not sure which brand it is but it's about half the size of the super pet.I love my bottle, to be honest.Make sure to fill it up all the way to create a vacuum, and I usually suck on the straw part for a second to make sure the water is flowing properly. It's a shame that others have had so many problems.


----------



## ruhavana (Feb 20, 2018)

which one is best glass or plastic for long term use ?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

ruhavana said:


> which one is best glass or plastic for long term use ?



In my experience, both work well long-term. But the plastic NEEDS to be hard plastic, otherwise the rats could possibly chew through it.


Anyway, its really up to you which type of bottle you prefer, but I've had several of my small hard-plastic water bottles for over 5 years (and they've gone through hamsters, gerbils, and rats) without any issue (and the gerbils did try to chew them up, but ultimately failed).


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Right now I have a plastic one. But I prefer the glass bottles, I usually get this one -->KAYTEE® Chew Proof Water Bottle | small pet Feeders & Water Bottles | PetSmart Eventually I will get it again.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

The Kaytee one is a liiiittle drippy but not very, not to me anyway, and the ratty gets out water just fine. I've also used the Walmart ones and they're pretty nice, thats what my hamsters use, Cream likes to chew plastic so no plastic bottle for him lol.


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

I loved the Kaytee one. If it did drip or leak, I never noticed. 
Right now I have this one--> You & Me Water Bottle, Large | Petco It leaks all the time. I don't like it whatsoever. I only got it because the petco I was at was a small store and only carried some things, wasn't a very big selection to chose from.


----------

